# Breed/ gender?



## ba13 (Nov 18, 2012)

I've been on a bad string of roosters lately. The guy who sold me these two swore they're hens, and gave it to me in writing this time. Anyway, I'm starting to get gun shy here, what do you think?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Those are two lovely ladies.  Buff Orphington and the other a New Hampshire Red?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Dollfaces!!!!!


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

Ladies...and the one in back is a RIR. Lovely ladies.


----------



## ba13 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the reassurance . Now we're having social issues. I already had an australorp . She doesn't seem to mind the brown one, but wants nothing to do with the other one. If she gets too close, she picks at her and chases her off. The golden one won't even come near her, and you can see she's pretty stressed. Is this something that will go away with time, or should I nip this in the bud?


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

Three hens equals one third wheel. Sounds like your Blondie is the third wheel. As long as she can avoid the alpha hen, she should be okay but lonely. If both top hens start in on her though, that's time to separate for protection. Ironically, if you get more youngsters, Blondie will harass the newbies like Blondie is harassing her.


----------



## ba13 (Nov 18, 2012)

Any truth to this rumor I've heard that putting a stuffed animal in the coop will refocus their attention?


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

Never heard that one! Have you had any success with it?


----------



## ba13 (Nov 18, 2012)

Haven't tried yet. Forgot to mention, its only been about 48 hours, could this whole thing just blow over in a few days maybe?


----------

